# Lean, slim GSDs!!



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

Can I get pictures of those really slim GSDs? Love how they look!! Any color is nice but my faves are ones with dark masks!!  thanks!!! (My GSD is thicker and all....eventually I wanna get one that's very slim. They're all gorgeous, though!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you post a picture of your girl?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Areli, 31wks..


----------



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

This is my girl 







Her name is Oakley  I do love her!!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

CamoChikk said:


> Can I get pictures of those really slim GSDs? (My GSD is thicker and all....eventually I wanna get one that's very slim. They're all gorgeous, though!!


She is not "thicker and all." She's just a puppy. Make sure you don't overfeed her, exercise her well, and she will grow to be be lean and gorgeous.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think she's thick because she's a little chunky. Keep her thin.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

This is what she'll look like in a few months.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I think she's thick because she's a little chunky. Keep her thin.


Awwwww. 

Hans went through a chunky at age at that age. Grew out of it fast. Then became too thin. :crazy:


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

CamoChikk said:


> Can I get pictures of those really slim GSDs? Love how they look!! Any color is nice but my faves are ones with dark masks!!  thanks!!! (My GSD is thicker and all....eventually I wanna get one that's very slim. They're all gorgeous, though!!


Slim her down. She doesn't look thick she may just be a little over weight. She's really pretty though.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

​ 
​


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's my girl at several different ages. 


15months-
lola1y3m-005 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

13months-
lola13m3w-030 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

11 Months-
lola11m-044 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

7 months-
lola7m3w-093 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thickness has nothing to do with color. If you want one that's slim don't overfeed. I would say yours is just a little overweight. A cut back on food and an increase on exercise will make yours slimmer. 



CamoChikk said:


> Can I get pictures of those really slim GSDs? Love how they look!! Any color is nice but my faves are ones with dark masks!!  thanks!!! (My GSD is thicker and all....eventually I wanna get one that's very slim. They're all gorgeous, though!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Some of my favorite Patton pictures, showing his weight...

DSC_2333 by DJetzel, on Flickr

patty3 by DJetzel, on Flickr

Patty9 by DJetzel, on Flickr

Patty11 by DJetzel, on Flickr


Patton by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

pattydisc by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_1285 by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Rebell is only 75 lbs. at close to 14 months.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

This is Delta at 6 months:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan enjoying the snow


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Here is mine at 8 months old.


----------



## Sadiegirl71 (Sep 5, 2014)

This is Sadie at 23 weeks. Not sure if you would consider her lean and slim.


----------



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

Aw! They're ALL so gorgeous!!!! Y'all should be very proud of your GSDs  thanks for compliments on my Oakley  I love her!! Gonna cut her food back, too. My family all thinks I'm weird because I love dogs and when I can I make meals for mine!! Lol!!


----------



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

stmcfred said:


> Thickness has nothing to do with color. If you want one that's slim don't overfeed. I would say yours is just a little overweight. A cut back on food and an increase on exercise will make yours slimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know thickness has nothing to do with color.....just didn't know if genetics played that big a role? As in some stay pretty thin and some get thicker and wider....and I just mentioned the masks and all because that's what I'm more partial to. But every one of these dogs posted on here are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

McWeagle said:


> This is what she'll look like in a few months.




Aww so pretty!!!!!!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I have some good ones of them looking long and lean while playing in the snow 2 weeks ago (this above pic was about 3.5 or 4 months ago) but I haven't gone through them yet or put them on photobucket. Will try to get to that this weekend!


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm not sure wether my pup is lean and thin either but I'll post anyway. My max was overweight and we have reduced his food significantly.






Not this best photo I realised after I posted!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

julie or 2 year old is lean, only 60 lbs.





https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1426702274_4e1e7ce1bc563e2c757cd32b41d51c45


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Athena is my thin trim WGSL!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Chloe 
(I wasn't trying to stack her she was just standing like that even though it looks horrible even if I tried stacking)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My 5 yr old male...guess his weight. 
















He was four in this one:


----------



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> My 5 yr old male...guess his weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hmm.....I would guess 55lbs.....I could be wayyyyy off though!! Lol. He's gorgeous!!


----------



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

tottie86 said:


> I'm not sure wether my pup is lean and thin either but I'll post anyway. My max was overweight and we have reduced his food significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I just had to do that, too! Started today. Mine's getting chunky  lol I want to keep her thin. She's 4 months old. Yours is beautiful!!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's my Orick, squirrel hunting, of course. He's trying to figure out how he can grow wings...

Susan


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> My 5 yr old male...guess his weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd guess 85 lbs - he looks tall and lean, but nice and muscly!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Not a dog that I personally own, but one I get to work with frequently and she was a board and train for about 4 months. My breeder's current project girl.
Dakari


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd guess 80-85lbs. He looks pretty tall but nice and lean and muscly.


onyx'girl said:


> My 5 yr old male...guess his weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Okay, I've tried posting 3x now! Sorry if it's repeating. 

I'd guess 80-85lbs - he looks tall but nice and lean and muscly.


onyx'girl said:


> My 5 yr old male...guess his weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Ay yai yai!! I guess it did repeat! Oh well, at least it was a repeat of copies of pictures of a beautiful dog!

Anyway, here are my guys looking long and lean (if the posts come through!)


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

CamoChikk said:


> Oh I just had to do that, too! Started today. Mine's getting chunky  lol I want to keep her thin. She's 4 months old. Yours is beautiful!!!



Thank you. I think so but I'm biased I think.









I attached photos from before and after he went on a diet. Since then we have changed his brand of food, added some raw meat and reduced the amount of kibble he receives.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Here's my Orick, squirrel hunting, of course. He's trying to figure out how he can grow wings...
> 
> Susan


Very handsome. He reminds me of my boy, just more "adult". 

Love to see lean dogs. I see too many fat dogs around.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> My 5 yr old male...guess his weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Karlo looks like a beast in person! LOL he's huge! I'm curious to know how much he weighs. I'm gonna say low 90s. I know he's not really as big as he looks (cause if I didn't know any better I'd be one of those people who swear he's a 130+lb dog! LOL) but his built and structure (and demeanor, that cool laid back confidence) do make him look larger that life. Seriously, one of my favorite dogs! Knew it at 5-6 weeks he was my fav! :wub: :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSDluver4lyfe said:


> I know Karlo looks like a beast in person! LOL he's huge! I'm curious to know how much he weighs. I'm gonna say low 90s. I know he's not really as big as he looks (cause if I didn't know any better I'd be one of those people who swear he's a 130+lb dog! LOL) but his built and structure (and demeanor, that cool laid back confidence) do make him look larger that life. Seriously, one of my favorite dogs! Knew it at 5-6 weeks he was my fav! :wub: :wub:


You and Wayne...lol
Karlo weighed in at 95 the other day. He still needs to build back some muscle in the rear end after his illness. I don't want him to gain weight, but he can put on a bit more muscle. Hoping we can get in the new training place that has a pool/treadmill(when the pool is finally filled up!)


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> You and Wayne...lol
> Karlo weighed in at 95 the other day. He still needs to build back some muscle in the rear end after his illness. I don't want him to gain weight, but he can put on a bit more muscle. Hoping we can get in the new training place that has a pool/treadmill(when the pool is finally filled up!)


Tell Wayne to back off, I got first dibs!  What happened to Karlo?! I completely understand about the weight. I had to cut back Mace's food because he can't exercise too much with his narrowing of the spine, so he definitely needs to get down to a more reasonable weight (92# is his average beefcake weight but I would like to get him down to 86-88ish# he got up to 97lbs and he was a tank!) to reduce the stress to his back end. But he is doing MUCH MUCH better with the treatment plan his vet and I came up with!


----------



## Miller (Jun 13, 2010)

Dgango vom Haus Bock




























from breeder Dog Sports vom Hause Bock

81 lbs


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

1 year old old Zeus 100# but very lean


----------

